# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  lưu ý tìm hiểu sử dụng mua thuốc kích dục nữ giá rẻ dẫn tới

## seolocal

Hiện nay trên TT item thuốc kích dục nữ rất được yêu quý bởi tính hiệu quả được lăng xê là mang lại nhiều khoái cảm dành cho phụ nữ. Tuy nhiên item này khi dùng cũng tồn tại nhiều đen đủi khi sử dụng phải hàng nhái gây ra nhiều hậu quả khôn lường.

 Thuốc kích dục nữ là item nhân tạo tổng hợp nhiều hợp chất dùng để kích và làm tăng ham muốn cho người phụ nữ. Loại cống phẩm này sống sót dưới nhiều dạng không giống nhau và có căn nguyên chính hãng ở Châu Âu nên có giá tiền chẳng hề rẻ.

 Chính vì *[replacer_a]* có đông đảo hàng nhái vật phẩm chính hãng vì mục đích lợi nhuận đã gây ra những hậu quả ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe và người tiêu dùng không hề hay biết.
 Thuốc kích dục nữ giả nhái được nhà chức trách thu giữ và phân tích mẫu có chứa khá nhiều các chất độc hại như sau:





*1. Chất độc hại gây viêm:*

 Chất độc hại này có tên kỹ thuật là Cantharidin nhưng thực chất là một chất có tài năng làm tăng thèm muốn tình dục nhưng cũng làm viêm niệu đạo và bàng quang, gây sưng phồng niêm mạc và nhiều bộ phận khác.
 địa cầu sử dụng chất độc hại này để bào chế nên thuốc kích dục nữ bởi chúng có kĩ năng kích thích các bộ phận sinh dục cả nam lẫn nữ, làm cho người tiêu dùng có biểu hiện hưng phấn hơn và muốn quan hệ tình dục ngay tức thời.

*2. Chất độc hại gây sưng phồng âm vật:*

 Thuốc kích dục nữ giả có chứa một chất độc hại gây sưng phồng âm vật nếu người tiêu pha tiêu dùng quá nhiều lần hoặc quá liều.biểu hiện của loại chất độc này là gây ngứa, bỏng rát và sau đó là sưng phồng âm đạo người thanh nữ gây nên cảm giác rất tức giận.

*3. Hợp chất làm trương nở cơ:*

 Lợi dụng tác dụng làm trương nở cơ mà nhiều người đã dùng dụng hợp chất này để tạo nên thuốc kích dục nữ giả để tạo nên những cơn co thắt âm đạo nhưng hoàn toàn không tạo cảm giác hào hứng mà quý khách chỉ cảm thấy giận dữ.

 bên cạnh hợp chất này khi dùng không đúng cách hoặc quá lạm dụng thì sẽ làm giãn các cơ của thành mạch máu dẫn đến các triệu chứng dễ bị tăng huyết áp. thế nên người tiêu dùng thuốc kích dục nữ giảkhi vấp phải hợp chất này có nguy cơ đột ngụy là rất cao.

 Để tránh các trường hợp không đáng có như trên bạn càn quan tâm mày mò các cách chọn *[replacer_a]* chất lượng cao cũng như tham khảo cách tiêu dùng thuốc kích dục đúng cách vừa tăng hiệu quả vừa bảo vệ được sức khỏe cho cả 2.

----------

